# ارجوا المساعدة اريد رابط aspen hysys 7.2 or 7.3



## akram86 (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا المهندس اكرم محمد عارف ارجوا ان تسعدوني لحصول على برنامج 
aspen hysys 7.2 -1
2- aspen plus
3- aspen heat exchanger

وتحياتي لجميع مهندسين .......


----------

